# Certified Identity Confirmation form



## Aline Moraes (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello, how do I take a Certified Identity Confirmation?
There is a form online, but the photograph needs to have a official stamp in English or French - which organisations are allowed to do that?
Do I need to go to Canada for that?
Tks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Had to google it, didn't know what a 'Certified Identity Confirmation' is.
But maybe this can be of any help (as it states who, not in Canada, can provide certification services):
http://mcc.ca/wp-content/uploads/certification-requirements.pdf
Or maybe you can give us some more info on why you need this?


----------



## Aline Moraes (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. That's exactly what I needed.
Best regards.


----------

